
1984 ad remade..new Dictator: Steve Jobs - prabodh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/29/doubletwist-remakes-apples-classic-1984-ad-with-a-new-dictator-steve-jobs/
======
bayleo
These guys are obviously savvy marketers. This isn't their first stunt...

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/05/apple-gets-pwned-sf-
sto...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/05/apple-gets-pwned-sf-store-is-now-
advertising-dvd-jons-doubletwist/)

Now if only they had a product that did something beyond letting you use
iTunes with non-Apple devices. The user base for this won't be remarkably
large (non tech-savvy people who have owned iPods in the past but who are now
switching to a generic player).

~~~
borism
you bet they are - after all DoubleTwist was founded by Jon Lech Johansen.

~~~
stcredzero
I wonder if Apple would be able to buy them off?

------
idm
Ha! Great commercial, but I wonder if it's really for the audience, or more
for the clever zing that is aimed at the egos inside Apple.

Basically, the ad is an epic troll, which makes me smile, but leaves me
wondering if it will effectively convert people.

------
proee
I thought she was throwing a Zune logo for a second!

------
jsz0
It doesn't really make sense. Apple was offering a competing hardware/software
product to the IBM PC -- they were not writing software for IBM PCs as an
alternative to MS-DOS.

~~~
abossy
The idea is that they're acting against a "tyrant."

~~~
redorb
I also thought the idea went as far as "If you hate Itunes; there will finally
be a alternative" - at least thats what I'm interested in..

~~~
mhansen
The Zune software is pretty awesome. Can't sync ipods though. Try Winamp for
that. (assuming you're on windows)

------
prabodh
is it not a very bold commercial from Doubletwist..will they be able to reach
the expectations..anyone tried the product ?

~~~
barrkel
I installed doubleTwist some time ago, thinking the point was to unlock AAC
content so I could play it on non-Apple stuff. (It was just an experiment; I
have exactly 1 DRM'd AAC file.)

However, it seemed to come along with a whole social networking thingummy, and
I couldn't really solve the very simple specific problem that - I thought - it
was supposed to solve. After about 90 seconds, I uninstalled it.

~~~
CrLf
Oh, the "social network included" syndrome...

